

Be Careful not to Become a Conference Ho (2010) - prostoalex
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/10/13/be-careful-not-to-become-a-conference-ho/

======
quorn3000
This is two years old.

I don't know why people feel the need to use language like this either. I
think it shows weakness and lack of confidence.

------
yarrel
"You know the type."

Misogynists?

